# 讀黃老



## e.ma

請問一下

讀黃老的人就是讀什麼

謝謝你們的幫助


----------



## kastner

“黄老” 就是 “黄帝、老子（的学说）”的简称。在政治上，表现为“无为而治”，在文化上，则是道教求长生。含义有很多。
不知道你需要更深入了解些什么。


如果你是读中国历史遇到这个词，那么它的含义就是：在西汉初年施行的“黄老之治”，有点像今天欧洲的“小政府、大社会”(Minarchism)。


----------



## e.ma

谢谢你 kastner 君
我的问题是: 老这个字大概是不是指老子的道德经。而黄呢， 表不表示任何古经。
打扰你了


----------



## kastner

如果讲到 养生之道，那么的确“黄”可以指《黄帝内经》，而“老”可以指《老子》（又《道德经》）。
不知你所问的“读黄老”原话是什么？


----------



## AVim

e.ma said:


> 谢谢你 kastner 君
> 我的问题是: 老这个字大概是不是指老子的道德经。而黄呢， 表不表示任何古经。
> 打扰你了



黃老应该是泛指这一类的书，不特指哪一本。


----------



## kastner

AVim said:


> 黃老应该是泛指这一类的书，不特指哪一本。



嗯，AVim 君说的很对，是一类书。
不过我想 e.ma 大概是问字面意思吧。


----------



## AVim

kastner said:


> 嗯，AVim 君说的很对，是一类书。
> 不过我想 e.ma 大概是问字面意思吧。



我想不可分开理解。"黃老"应看做一个词, 代表一种思想，无法确定是哪一本著作。况且



> 一般引证古书，号称为黄帝的著述，如医药书籍的黄帝《内经》，以及道家流传用于兵法或谋 略学的黄帝《阴符经》等，历来学者，几乎都公认是后世的伪书。
> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/23038016.html


----------



## kastner

AVim said:


> 我想不可分开理解。"黃老"应看做一个词, 代表一种思想，无法确定是哪一本著作。况且



所谓字面意义，就是指代，并不是实质，为了解释起来方便而已。

换个称谓，比如“读孔孟”，介绍《论语》、《孟子》是必不可少的，仅仅局限于这两本书当然不够全面，可能还包括其他经、典。
但平常说“读孔孟”，拿出孔子弟子门人编的《论语》、孟子的《孟子》这两本作为儒家思想的代表，没啥大错啦。同理可证“黄老”按照字面翻译，粗略解释为《内经》和《道德经》


----------



## AVim

Hi kastner,
怎么说呢，在没有可靠证据的前提下，我觉得黄帝的思想（或著作）是不可信的。
因而，从坏的方面去推测，“黄老”其实是道家为抬高自己地位而故意跟“黄帝”拉关系的结果，实际上就是老子的学说。从这个意义上讲，“黄老”与“老庄”、“孔孟”等词的意思是有本质不同的。简言之：
“黄老” == “老”

从字面意义上，我认为 若“黄老”指人，则指代“黄帝”、“老子”；若指著作，则应只选老子的。

 你说呢?


----------



## e.ma

谢谢你们俩为的帮助。
我现在很清楚。


----------



## kastner

AVim said:


> Hi kastner,
> 怎么说呢，在没有可靠证据的前提下，我觉得黄帝的思想（或著作）是不可信的。
> 因而，从坏的方面去推测，“黄老”其实是道家为抬高自己地位而故意跟“黄帝”拉关系的结果，实际上就是老子的学说。从这个意义上讲，“黄老”与“老庄”、“孔孟”等词的意思是有本质不同的。简言之：
> “黄老” == “老”
> 
> 从字面意义上，我认为 若“黄老”指人，则指代“黄帝”、“老子”；若指著作，则应只选老子的。
> 
> 你说呢?



嗯，有道理。实质上是这样，我完全认同。就是觉得给外国人解释起来，过于复杂了。
我又想了下，还是按你的解释，说成一类书比较好。

@e.ma,
黄老，不如你就理解成“道家或者道教思想/著作”吧。


----------



## e.ma

我就这么理解的。 
而顺便学了不少的有意思的东西。
啊呀，你们这个中国的文化，越学越大。。。

谢谢朋友


----------



## kastner

是非常深奥的 

很多都是后人的“托古伪作”，AVim 君说的“黄老=老”，如果再讨论下去，我们会发现那类著作其实跟老子的原意相差很大，或者说跟老子（及其思想）也没有直接关系（政治上的“清静无为”与它还有间接关系，而道教则是牵强附会）。

传统的中国历史，凡是建立一种新的学说，普遍都需要“托古”（依托古代）。所谓“名正言顺”，首先要“正名”，将名声树正。不符合传统的理论，均是“旁门左道”，没有人认同。

AVim 君所言“ ‘黄老’其实是道家为抬高自己地位而故意跟“黄帝”拉关系的结果，实际上就是老子的学说。” 不妨也说成是（后来的）道家/道教跟老子拉关系，呵呵。
否则，老子怎么会成了道教的“太上老君”呢？

e.ma 你还没有说问题的出处呢


----------



## e.ma

kastner said:


> 不妨也说成是（后来的）道家/道教跟老子拉关系，呵呵。



lol了！你这句才算深奥了！
不过我全部同意你。道教人家就是跟老子*庄子，黄帝等等*拉了关系。
细一点儿地看，历代佳人都大概是谁跟谁拉关系牛皮起来了吧。。。
你们太有意思， 史我脑筋常醒。


----------

